# think i am alone on this one.....



## crom a zone (Feb 25, 2010)

ok past few weeks esp on this site i see few people getting almost mean to a member instead of helping with ? that was asked teling them to SEARCH!!!!!:aargh4:


now my ? is this a fourm that people come to for answers right? yes some of us as my self stink reall bad at searching because dont no what key words to use so instead of beeing mean why just not respond to the thread and or maybe think person on other end not so smart and just say hey man its been talked about alot and point them in right direction?

bot trying to call anyone out that does it just saying does not look cool when reading it.. i am sure i not only one thinks like this or maybe i am


----------



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

i got to say i agree but i do use search and still dont know what to put.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Our search function here works a lot better than other sites. And its also split up pretty easily to find something. 

I haven't seen any of these post but not saying they aren't there


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

I'm with you cause I can't find nothin on search


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

What are some of the things yall can't find? The only way for us to make it better is to know what yall are having problems finding and we can tag more post that deal with it and add key words. 

I believe anybody can add tags to a thread to help with finding it in search 

Let us know what the problem is and we can try to fix it


----------



## JD GREEN (Mar 11, 2010)

I agree there are no stupid questions. I have not always had the greatest luck in searching either one of the things i really liked about this site when i first found it was all the helpful people i say lets try to keep it that way.


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

Nothing wrong with asking questions. Sometimes there are many threads on the same thing. Its when it gets out of hand with three or four threads on one page about the same thing. People get tired of answering the same question over and over again, when all people have to do is scroll down to the middle or bottom of the page.

I too haven't stumbled opon these type of posts on here, yet.


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

have not encountered any hostility here. gotta say I'm a bit confused. if you are not sure say not sure how... and there is always a helping hand. I don't work here just saying never had an issue on this sight


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

I totally understand why the Admin and Mods do what they do, its done to keep the site clean. 
I see what cromey is saying, i have seen it too, but im a guest in this house, these are the rules.
I visit this site mainly from my phone, and searching from a phone can be aggrovating.


----------



## movingman (Jan 25, 2010)

I have seen it a couple of places too. The last one I can think of was on a topic that had been discussed alot though.(I think it was pipe lift, very easy to do a search for). 
The only thing that I don't like about the search function is that it sorts by date. If you go into advanced search and sort by relevancy I think you get a lot better results.
If you take the time to do a search for a topic especially about brutes I don't think there is much that is not covered. Best site I have found for information.


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

I have seen this too and I even seen it done to someone on there very first post and was looking for help. I wont say who did it but I agree that it would be better to explain to the member to use the search. Now if its a seasoned member give em a good :nutkick: And i too have had some trouble finding what i wanted with the search engine. I just didnt give up cause i didnt want a :nutkick: LOL


----------



## BigBruteSteve (Sep 19, 2010)

ive seen it alot...
hey what clutches do i use for my new 30s...lmao...jk..
i have the almond/red combo<<<<<<<thats the most asked question when ur new to this site


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Well obviously this is directed at me..... 

I don't really care. If I'm mean I mean and that's fine. Everyone says this site is a million times better than "others" for many reasons, no BS, no stupid kids, no redundatd 50 threads on the same subject, etc.. And so on. Know why, it's b/c I'm mean. :rockn: haha... 

I'm only mean when it's warented. MOST the time I will reply with a link to the redundant question and lock the thread. If the questions answer is RIGHT freakin there up top & new people just DON'T even BOTHER to look, yeah, my reply might come across as mean.... 

So, if ya'll want to start seein 100s of the same old crap over and over, I'll start being nicer  otherwise ill keep being me :bigok:


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

come here polaris :nutkick:
This is still the best site around! :rockn:


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

Amen Haha I know I might start something like pipe lift but i couldn't find nothing about how to make it or specs or how to put it on and still can't find it that's why I posted pipe lift and my internet at the house never works and if it does its slow I do the best I can from my phone


----------



## Rozzy (Jan 9, 2009)

Thanks John. Nobody wants another Highlifter. Use the search function. Its there for a reason.. Ask this question again and Please go to HIGHLIFTER


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I see the threads that are being talked about, but have to agree with Jon's decision to lock em down. I also agree though that maybe a little guidance would be good for the newbies....just drop a link to something similar to what they are asking and then lock it up. ....I'm happy with the site, I think the admins do a good job at keepin it clean and info is always readily available. Plus I've made several great friends from MIMB... would never do that at Highlifter LOL!


----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

I know i have run into troubles finding stuff quickly with the search, only one I remember is looking for the thread for the HID install, could never find it when searching, dont know if I am doin something wrong or what but just tossing it out there


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

I had a proble with my HTC Hero a while back and went to a forum to get info. It was very hard for me to find what I needed and it was something that I knew was talked about before. I always go easy on the newbie's on a question that has been blasted through 30 times but push them in the right direction at the same time. For the one's that have 1,000 on the post count and ask what tires will fit my 300...they deserve to get slammed. It bothers me more though, the people that will slam somebody on a post instead of anwering the question or posting a link. They could answer it in the time they post the bs to trash somebody. If it's been talked about before, move along. It's better to say nothing. The people here are better than that. This isn't hl.....


----------



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

I think the members that have been a part of this site the longest have done a great job at helping people find answers. Look at all the postings that feature links to answers. All I can say to the newbies is try and be patient with this site...there's an incredible amount of valuable information on here. Jon keep on keepin' on.:bigok:


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

We need a sticky named " How to search this site for dummies" I know i would read it:lol:


----------



## throttlejock27 (May 21, 2010)

i understand it can be hard to search for things because i have had trouble before also. but i also find it very annoying when people ask what kind of exhaust should i buy for my wheeler? or what kind of tires should i get? or what wheels should i get? crap like that has been talked about 13456 times on here and i think sometimes people are just too lazy to do a search and actually read some info. just my opinion


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

There is also a function not many folks know about. Lets say I'm having a problem with my 4wd actuator, I search "4WD actuator" and at least 100 threads show up in my search. I click on what I think the most relevant thread is. If you scroll all the way to the bottom of that thread, there is a list of 4 or 5 similar threads that basically cover the same topic. Little known and probably unused for the most part. 

Yes seeing the same questions getting asked over and over and over gets old real quick. We have a lot of clutching threads and when someone starts a thread in the forum help section and says, I have 31 inch tires and a snorkel, what kind of springs should I use, irritates the crap out of me. If they will take the time to read even a little, they can get in the ballpark then ask,

"I have a 750 fuel injected Brute with 29.5 laws, snorkeled and a stock exhaust mod. I mainly ride in deep mud but do a little trail riding also. From WHAT I'VE READ I think I need an almond primary and a yellow secondary. Anybody with a similar setup have any input on this?"

It's not just what you ask but how you ask it.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

drtj said:


> We need a sticky named " How to search this site for dummies" I know i would read it:lol:


Actually................................. :bigok:













We do. Very first forum, "Forum Help" I dunno if "search" is one I'll have to wright one up if it's not.

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=62


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=9274


See.............. I was NICE to this one.


----------



## crom a zone (Feb 25, 2010)

ok i am not alone but at least point is out there.... so now that its open lets all ride... =}


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=9274
> 
> 
> See.............. I was NICE to this one.


Awwww that was sweet of u! Someone needs a hug lol jk


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

You're doing a great job Jon. Thanks for putting in the effort. This is the greatest site ever


----------



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

Polaris425 said:


> http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=9274
> 
> 
> See.............. I was NICE to this one.


What a "HUNKA HUNKA BURNIN' LOVE".


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

well Jon, looks like you cant win for losin' bud..... act like an azzhole and get talked about....do something nice, AND STILL GET TALKED ABOUT!

Lol was awful nice of ya man.


----------



## king05 (Oct 13, 2010)

crom a zone said:


> ok past few weeks esp on this site i see few people getting almost mean to a member instead of helping with ? that was asked teling them to SEARCH!!!!!:aargh4:
> 
> 
> now my ? is this a fourm that people come to for answers right? yes some of us as my self stink reall bad at searching because dont no what key words to use so instead of beeing mean why just not respond to the thread and or maybe think person on other end not so smart and just say hey man its been talked about alot and point them in right direction?
> ...


You def aint alone. I've seen it in the short time i've been here. And i can see both sides to this arguement, but I will say it can def be pointed out to the person to use the search funcion in a nice helpful way.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

How's this for nice and helpful.

I don't really care. :bigok: People need to read. :rockn:

Everyone has made their point. Thread closed.


----------

